# She likes it!



## Kimberly_CA (Jan 5, 2008)

Her "nest" that is. Sky would sit in her old "nest" in her old small cage but it took her a week to sit in the new one in the new big aviary cage. It's a pair of my pjs (my thought process here is maybe the smell of me on them might be good towards her liking me more) with just some toilet paper. I change the newspaper and toilet paper in the cage daily so I wanted something cheap and disposable. I am thinking I should make it more "nest like" though. Maybe a rolled up towel in a circle with another towel over that and toilet paper covering it, whaddya think?

Oh and btw she was sleeping in the nest 5 seconds prior to the picture...she stood up when I pointed the cam at her. 

And one question, do males like nests like females do? I am thinking they do, but I thought i would ask because I am only 99% sure she is really a girl.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

MR. Squeaks likes his "nest," Kimberly! Does he ever!

Squeaks has only me for his mate. For this reason he had two modes: mate and daddy!

In mate mode, he follows me around and likes to be wherever I am. He also exhibits male courting actions.

When he is ready, he then goes to his nesting basket that contains a wooden egg. He will sit for HOURS, leaving only periodically to eat, drink from the cat's water dish, poop, do some exercises and check out the cat's food dishes for any pellet goodies. At this stage, his poops are less frequent but bigger.

I will greet him and see if he wants any "scritching." Nope, just a one track mind...do his "thing" and heads right back to the basket! I place a handful of thin stredded papers next to his basket and he promply places them under him. He adds some soft feathers and has a nice comfy nest. 

If I or the cats get too close, he goes into "defense" mode: beak strikes and warns in a no nonsense pijie voice: "*BACK OFF!"*  

After daddy mode, I dump everything (except the egg), wash the towel and wait for the next cycle... 

Ahhh, life with fur and feathers...a never ending adventure... 

Shi


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Yes, the boys like the nests as well as the girls. I have a couple of males who will sit nearly all day. The hens have to really get tough with them to get back on the nest. Your pidge will build a nest if s/he has some nice building material. They love straw, pine needles, bits of yarn(but short enough to avoid string injuries) thin strips of paper etc.
Isn't that how it always is, they stand up just when you get the camera out? 

Margaret


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

If you have an old wicker basket, that would be a hit for sure. Round, square, doesn't matter; my pijies LOVE baskets. You can put your pjs and their toilet paper right inside. My outdoor pigeons use alfalfa hay for nesting usually, and the indoor ones have found a wonderful nesting product. . .gift ribbon! When Bernadette kept trying to take my speaker cords and shoelaces into the nest, I cut up several 5-inch strips of ribbon (like you use to wrap a gift). They have many different colors in there and it's quite a pretty nest.  Q-tips are also a big hit, strips of kleenex or tp, bag ties, and of course, feathers. Both males and females help to make the nest, usually. When one is sitting inside, the other one will bring that one stuff, which the one sitting will then place around himself (or herself) to make the nest better.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

LOL, MJ!

I can only "SUPPLY" the materials...Squeaks doesn't want ANYONE helping him "arrange!"   

I could only put the towel and the egg in his basket...the rest...is up to him!  

Shi


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

It took a while for Maggie to like her bed I made for her, but now as she watches me clean it out, she looks at it like she can't wait. As soon as I put it back in, she jumps in. I never thought a pigeon could like a bowl so much.

Nice to know your pigeon adapted to its new nest.


----------

